# Simple 7 board toe pincher coffin



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Started a how to coffin on my FB page for my yard haunt.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Blanckmortuary/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1895847513967071


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I added trim from ripped 1x4 pine and handles. I am deciding if I will leave as pine or stain. For the most part the coffins are complete.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really nice work, but aren't bodies in coffins supposed to be deceased?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Very nice trim work and detail.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:UGH! I don't do facebook so I miss out on so many of those posts....dang it.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Pumpkin5 I used to have a website but just haven't felt the need to pay for and maintain one with FB as an option. That was long ago back when I would type code and FTP and all that crazy stuff. With all of the automated preformed webpage people I am lost on how to created a website anymore.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

It's super easy these days with Wordpress. I think my hosting costs $3 a month.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:UGH! I don't do facebook so I miss out on so many of those posts....dang it.


You shouldn't need a Facebook account to see the how-to. Click on the link and just say "Not now" when you get asked to sign in.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

That turned out great! The trim and handles are awesome!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Lizzyborden!


----------

